# Manu Wants to Play... Monday



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> If Spurs guard Manu Ginobili gets his wish, he could be just days away from making his season debut.
> 
> His recovery from offseason ankle surgery almost complete, Ginobili said after Friday morning's shootaround he should be ready to play as soon as Monday night in Memphis.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

excellent...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i wouldn't try to rush back this early... from what i read he's not quite ready. the season is still early, why take a long term risk such as this one? the team is barely below .500 at this point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop says he's not ready yet, but rumour has it he may get some playtime by the end of the week.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

c_dog said:


> i wouldn't try to rush back this early... from what i read he's not quite ready. the season is still early, why take a long term risk such as this one? the team is barely below .500 at this point.


No this team *IS* .500 at this point, with two games with Memphis and one game against Chicago in the upcoming week.... I think that just reinforces your point though 

Anyways, Pop says he's not ready yet, but rumour has it he may get some playtime by the end of the week.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> November 24, 2008
> Jeff McDonald: Manu will play tonight
> MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- Even Spurs coach Gregg Popovich agrees: Manu Ginobili is ready to play.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

glad to have manu back and once parker is back too. the spurs will be so good. we have mason that can do some more of the scoring and hill to back up parker! ohh and of course we have duncan. 

will manu come off the bench or start?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> will manu come off the bench or start?


Did you read the article? He's hardly going to get any playtime. I highly doubt he starts.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what do you guys think i should do with ginobili? he's on my fantasy team... got 11 minutes on monday and 18 wednesday. you guys think pop will up his playing time to 24-25 minutes on friday? if i were to sit him out, richard jefferson would play.. and they're going against detroit, so i dont know how much he's going to produce for me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

He got 11 against Memphis and 18 last night. I would think he'd probably get around 23 tomorrow night. Whatever you decide though, make sure you have him for the Houston, Detroit, Denver stretch coming up. He's sure to get at least 25 in each of those games, and I wouldn't doubt it if he got more than 30 by the time they play Denver.


----------

